

Why we are going to be like our parents, and why that’s ok - rjegundo
http://danielflopes.com/why-we-are-going-to-be-like-our-parents-and-why-thats-ok/

======
egypturnash
Seth Godin is far from the first person to refer to the amyglydia as the
"lizard brain". I really couldn't tell you who coined that term or when, but I
was seeing it when I was reading about the brain as a kid back in the
seventies.

Also I am in my early 40s and am not even beginning to turn into my parents,
for what that's worth.

------
simonster
I believe that the brain changes between the age of 15 and 30, and I also
believe that most people's lives changes between those ages. I'm not so
convinced that the former cause the latter, especially without any kind of
scientific evidence. There are a lot of things that change socially over that
time period.

The author's take on the amygdala is also pretty weird. Sleep, hunger, and sex
are all functions generally associated with the hypothalamus, not the
amygdala.

